# New Budgies



## MorganBudgies (Feb 19, 2019)

hi i got new budgies today looked like the previous owners didnt look after them tidy its 7 altogether i paid £50(UK) for them thats around $65 in USD i know you aint suppose to buy animals if they kept horribly the cage looked little to small it was filthy and rotten and they had no water or food so i had to take them of their hands i am rehoming 3 of them and keeping the rest they did smell so like what i always do i moved them to their temporary home which its massive for them i put a bath in there and plenty of food and water after they settled in they all had a bath which i never seen so much budgies likes a bath so much,

(the picture below is the cage i transport them in)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They all look beautiful, thanks for getting them out of a bad situation. I am sure they all feel better now that they are cleaned up and fed.


----------



## MorganBudgies (Feb 19, 2019)

i love my budgies so its hard to see anyone treating them so badly


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Poor babies, I'm so glad you were able to take them in


----------



## MorganBudgies (Feb 19, 2019)

sadly i notice 3 of them and their wings clipped so i wouldnt be able to put them in the aviary when the time is right


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for rescuing these little budgies and for being willing to find the ones you don't keep a safe and loving forever home! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

They’re just beautiful. Thankfully they’ll be well cared for and in good hands now .


----------

